# Apostille



## SunflowerShimmer

I have one more question about getting the Apostille for my criminal background. it says in section 3 that I should put a tracking number but I dont understand that? Thank you lane:


----------



## Jacky7

it is the tracking number of your airway bill of any mail carrier such as fedEX, DHL, or USPS. it is supposed to acquire a prepaid airway bill to receive the document back when finished authentications. it will be provided with a tracking number to be able to see where your document is now.


----------

